# Have your boyfriend/brother/guy friend do your makeup Challenge!



## mzjae (Nov 7, 2006)

So I recently posted the makeup my boyfriend put on me in the Member's FOTD forum section & a couple people thought this would be a good challenge. I thought so too so...*show what your man can do! *Or brother or friend. I think this one will be pretty interesting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll re-post the work my bf did last night & I'll post a new one later on too.





The artist & I.


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 7, 2006)

When I saw your FOTD earlier I was thinking that I should try to get my boyfriend to do this. He is a very talented painter and artist and one of those people that always manages to do a great job at everything he ever tries... I bet he could do a great job. We'll see what he has to say about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your boyfriend did an awesome job!


----------



## Katura (Nov 7, 2006)

I want to do this, but it would be ridiculous...my boyfriend would look at me like I was crazy if I told him he was doing my makeup and handed him my case hahaha...can I make my brother do it instead???


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 7, 2006)

lol!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. what a great challenge


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 7, 2006)

omg...i have to try this...i'm always asking if i can do his - now he can do mine!


----------



## micky_mouse (Nov 7, 2006)

Ya i second having a brother do it since i am boyfriend less at the moment but i have 7brothers so can we have our brothers do it?....


----------



## mzjae (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *micky_mouse* 

 
_Ya i second having a brother do it since i am boyfriend less at the moment but i have 7brothers so can we have our brothers do it?...._

 
I just changed it to brother or guy friend so that all those boyfriendless can do it too.


----------



## micky_mouse (Nov 7, 2006)

aww thank you!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 7, 2006)

I can't wait to have my b/f try this.  He's really gonna kill me for this one lol.


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't suppose I can count as my own male friend? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k
Of course back in the day before Specktra, I had about as much skill as any random guy...


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 8, 2006)

I asked him about it and he siad yes!!  That was easier then I thought, it kinda seemed like he's been waiting for me to ask him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now it's all about finding a digital camera to take pics cause hell if imma be using my camera phone like I normally do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 9, 2006)

oh lord! haha Im excited. its going to look comically rediculous!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok, this is my bf artwork. This is his first time playing with the make up. He asked me to shut up, dont give advice or recommend anything and dont look at the mirror while he did the job.. I look like a clown!!LMAO

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...IMG_6114-1.jpg

with the M/U artist
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...a/IMG_6109.jpg


----------



## Kels823 (Nov 9, 2006)

OMG that is so funny!!! You guys are TOO cute together..


----------



## mzjae (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_I asked him about it and he siad yes!! That was easier then I thought, it kinda seemed like he's been waiting for me to ask him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now it's all about finding a digital camera to take pics cause hell if imma be using my camera phone like I normally do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Oops. I hit the thanks on accident. Lol. Anyways, I think David & I should go over when your man does your makeup so you can use my digi to take your pictures for the challenge.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzjae* 

 
_Oops. I hit the thanks on accident. Lol. Anyways, I think David & I should go over when your man does your makeup so you can use my digi to take your pictures for the challenge._

 
YES!  That would be a great idea!  Except, maybe we can go to one of your guys's houses instead cause were staying with his parents at the moment and it's really small lol.  Maybe David's house cause he lives in a mansion practically lol.  And I don't think my aunt would mind us all there.  Hmmm...maybe we should work in a session also lol.  Let's definitely plan this!  Talk to David and see what he says!


----------



## mzjae (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_YES! That would be a great idea! Except, maybe we can go to one of your guys's houses instead cause were staying with his parents at the moment and it's really small lol. Maybe David's house cause he lives in a mansion practically lol. And I don't think my aunt would mind us all there. Hmmm...maybe we should work in a session also lol. Let's definitely plan this! Talk to David and see what he says!_

 
yo, when are we going to do this huh? its david. just call me whenever your down


----------



## mzjae (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 

 
_Ok, this is my bf artwork. This is his first time playing with the make up. He asked me to shut up, dont give advice or recommend anything and dont look at the mirror while he did the job.. I look like a clown!!LMAO_

 
that's cute!! haha.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 10, 2006)

OMG what an awesome challenge, I'm so going to ask my hubby to do this one night!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 

 
_Ok, this is my bf artwork. This is his first time playing with the make up. He asked me to shut up, dont give advice or recommend anything and dont look at the mirror while he did the job.. I look like a clown!!LMAO

...
with the M/U artist
...._

 
what a great sport but hahahaha lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... you guys look so cute together!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 27, 2006)

Here is my b/f's artwork.  I'm a bare canvas haha.












And with the artist himself.


----------



## Sundae (Dec 12, 2006)

These guys are really good. I'm impressed


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Here is my b/f's artwork.  I'm a bare canvas haha.











And with the artist himself.



_

 

You two are adorable together.


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (Dec 17, 2006)

my bf wouldn't touch my make up even if i asked too...haha


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 7, 2007)

this was too cute..


----------



## juwlz (Jan 22, 2007)

Ive done this before and he didn't actually do to bad, maybe i'll talk him into doing it one more time and take photos


----------



## alaylam (Jan 28, 2007)

Ahaha awesome idea. I've gotta get in on this


----------



## NicksPuddinPop (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah ditto... my bf cant wait to do it


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 8, 2007)

Okay, so i know everyones having their boyfriends/husbands do their makeup for this challenge but i had my girlfriend do it! Now i know you are all thinking... thats not fair, she is a girl! The thing is... she's never done makeup in her life, lol! She doesnt wear it and wants nothing to do with me when i'm putting it on! Its just not her thing and she doesnt understand why it's so much fun for me to do! So, i was very pleasently suprised when she was willing to do this challenge! 

Now, it was so hard not to help a little bit but it was more just instructing then anything. She kept telling me she knew what she was doing though... so i just let her go! It's definately not what i would have done but she didnt do bad! I'm very proud of her! So, let US know what you all think. 


**This Is What She Used**

Face...
Clinique Gold Chill-stick
Maybelline expert wear blush Dusty Mauve 50

Eyes...
Wet 'n' Wild Megaeyes Creme Iced out
Incolor Arctic White Shadow 04
Max Factor Queen Bee 170 (Yellow & Green)
Milani Loose Shadow "Misty Blue"
HIP Showy Duo (Right Side)
Jesses Girl Eye Dust in Blue
Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara
Maybelline expert eyes Velvet Black pencil line

Lips...
Some cheap wet n wild gloss & liner


Heres Our Pictures....

::My Eyes::


























::My FOTD::





















::My Girlfriend The Makeup Artist & I, LOL::






Thanks for lookin'  :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 8, 2007)

she did a damn good job for her first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whoo hoo lol


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, for a first-timer, she did a great job!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 8, 2007)

You guys are sweet! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's loving these responces! Like i said in the other post, she must really take notice of my makeup everyday cause she applied it kinda how i would!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 8, 2007)

great job! how did she get the colors to show so boldly and vividly?? i can't get them to show up for anything on me! i'm nc37.... i have a couple of compacts and don't want them to go to waste. they look great in the compact, but literally do not show up on me.

i'm editing this to say that i'm speaking of the max factor colors.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_great job! how did she get the colors to show so boldly and vividly?? i can't get them to show up for anything on me! i'm nc37.... i have a couple of compacts and don't want them to go to waste. they look great in the compact, but literally do not show up on me.

i'm editing this to say that i'm speaking of the max factor colors._

 

Well, i make sure my base it white before i add bright colors like that! Its probably a combo of that and the fact that i'm very "heavy handed" with my shadows, lol! Thats how i instructed her to be too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been happy with 3 out of the 4 compacts i have of that brand. Which ones do you own that your speaking of?


----------



## Jayne (Apr 9, 2007)

she did a great job !!!


----------



## Scorpio (Apr 9, 2007)

She really did do a great job and her placement is similar to yours kudos to her!


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 10, 2007)

*The lining she did on your top lids rocks!  It's softer & a little bit more messy than the straight neat bold one you do.  This is closer to the idea I described to you.  See?  Your woman gets it!  Hehe.  It looks beautiful & I love the shadowy color underneath your bottom lashes.  She did fantastic.  When can I schedule an appointment? *


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Here is my b/f's artwork. I'm a bare canvas haha.











And with the artist himself.



_

 
I really like it!


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, so I had to be one of the cool people to post, too!  I persuaded my Davey to do my makeup.  I didn't give advice (much) & wasn't allowed to look at the mirror until my masterpiece was finished.  I give him an A for effort because he went all out & was creative to the extreme.  The designs on the sides of my eyes are supposed to be flames, btw.  I had to ask, too...don't worry, lol.  Here goes nothing:

 I'm not too sure of what he exactly used...I wasn't allowed to look & was told that he 'knew what he was doing"...but I know that Clear Sky Blue pigment was used for sure, haha.  







 I took off the lipstick, lol

























 I had to do a close-up shot of my gorgeous lipstick! 







 The artist himself...fully equipped 







 While he may never pursue a career in cosmetology...he'll always be allowed at my vanity table!





​


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thats is GREAT!!!! He soooo tried and really did get creative didnt he 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dont know if anyone has ever done flames coming out of their makeup so maybe he'll start a new trend


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_Thats is GREAT!!!! He soooo tried and really did get creative didnt he 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I dont know if anyone has ever done flames coming out of their makeup so maybe he'll start a new trend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're such a sweetheart.  He'll appreciate the feedback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dave is a trendsetter, that's for sure, haha.  I should have went into a portrait studio like glamour shots w/ this makeup just to see the reactions, lol...


----------



## pink_candy (Apr 11, 2007)

HAHAHAHA!!!!
this is hilaaarious!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





he did a good job


----------



## amaloo (Apr 15, 2007)

I wish my boyfriend or brother actually had talent-he thinks nailpolish is lipgloss-yes it's that bad


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 15, 2007)

Some men make great makeup artists but my hubby is not one of them. He wanted to see how a certain color I had just bought looked on me so I let him try it on me. anyway it was the dark gold shade in the wet and wild sand castle palette. he put a dark stripe of it on my browbone instead of the lid. it looked bad and what made it worse I had to rush my mom to the ER and didnt have time to wash it off and everybody was staring at me .NEVER again hes making me up in anyway...LOL


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 16, 2007)

aaawww this is such a cute challenge. i wish i had a boyfriend.... 

sorta, kinda. hahah


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Here is my b/f's artwork. I'm a bare canvas haha.











And with the artist himself.



_

 

thats actually really good.


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 21, 2007)

Omg these are actually really gd
when i read the title i thought "uh oohhh"
but im highly impressed


----------



## eulchen (Apr 23, 2007)

so i tried to convince my (edit: EX-)mister to do my make-up as well but it took quite some bribing before he actually was willing to do so. he wanted to do this look:
Scan of MAC Leopard eye in Harper's Bazaar r/o - Specktra.Net

this is how it worked out:





more pictures click here:














YAY!!! for him!


----------



## eighmii (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eulchen* 

 
_so i tried to convince my mister to do my make-up as well but it took quite some bribing before he actually was willing to do so. he wanted to do this look:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=56193

YAY!!! for him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thats really good!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eulchen* 

 
_so i tried to convince my mister to do my make-up as well but it took quite some bribing before he actually was willing to do so. he wanted to do this look:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=56193

YAY!!! for him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow he did an amazing job.


----------



## Emmi (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Wow he did an amazing job._

 

I agree!!


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 27, 2007)

He did it!! I didn't think I could talk him into it, but it's pouring rain and we didn't wanna go anywhere...this was really fun!


----------



## mystikgarden (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow he did a great job!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 29, 2007)

this is such a cute challenge!! all of the couples look great! maybe i'll try to get my s.o.s. to chip in!


----------



## PBunnieP (May 4, 2007)

Wow ~ some really talented guys out there. My guy seems to be interested only in makeup shopping with me ... at least so far. Maybe I can talk him into it. He painted my nails though, just alittle streaky.


----------



## applefrite (May 13, 2007)

Today my brother is an artist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  . But his makeup is not beautiful . We spend a good moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And now the pictures !!!! Warning it is very strange ! 































I loved this challenge and my brother too !!!


----------



## AppleDiva (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DevinGirl* 

 
_Okay, so I had to be one of the cool people to post, too!  I persuaded my Davey to do my makeup.  I didn't give advice (much) & wasn't allowed to look at the mirror until my masterpiece was finished.  I give him an A for effort because he went all out & was creative to the extreme.  The designs on the sides of my eyes are supposed to be flames, btw.  I had to ask, too...don't worry, lol.  Here goes nothing:​_

 
I think we will be seeing that look @ Fashion Week in NYC.  Bravo


----------



## AppleDiva (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Wow he did an amazing job._

 
He's got skeelzz


----------



## triccc (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Here is my b/f's artwork.  I'm a bare canvas haha.



And with the artist himself.



_

 
you two are so damn cute, it makes me sick!


----------



## ms_althani (May 20, 2007)

loooool ..woow amazing thread ..
good job all


----------



## kymnasium (May 21, 2007)

Wow!  So many of you have amazing men in your lives to help you out with this one!  I tried to talk my dad into doing my makeup because he was annoyed that moving home meant carrying three huge boxes of it up and down several flights of stairs.  I wanted him to see that it was fun and that I wasn't a total freak for having a diverse stash so I could make many different looks.  He looked like he was going to do it, and then he came upon some very bright blush and said it was "Ho Pink" and wondered when I ever wore it, then shrugged that he actually didn't want to know.


----------



## boudoir (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kymnasium* 

 
_ He looked like he was going to do it, and then he came upon some very bright blush and said it was "Ho Pink" and wondered when I ever wore it, then shrugged that he actually didn't want to know._

 
LOL


----------



## clamster (Jun 19, 2007)

HAHaha he did a Great job!!!!!


----------



## clamster (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DevinGirl* 

 
_Okay, so I had to be one of the cool people to post, too! I persuaded my Davey to do my makeup. I didn't give advice (much) & wasn't allowed to look at the mirror until my masterpiece was finished. I give him an A for effort because he went all out & was creative to the extreme. The designs on the sides of my eyes are supposed to be flames, btw. I had to ask, too...don't worry, lol. Here goes nothing:

 I'm not too sure of what he exactly used...I wasn't allowed to look & was told that he 'knew what he was doing"...but I know that Clear Sky Blue pigment was used for sure, haha. ​_

 

LOLOLOL  i love it HAhah!! u guys make a cute match!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jun 24, 2007)

omg im so begging my hubby to do this haha


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 27, 2007)

That is the cutest thing ever - He def. does get an A for effort.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DevinGirl* 

 
_Okay, so I had to be one of the cool people to post, too!  I persuaded my Davey to do my makeup.  I didn't give advice (much) & wasn't allowed to look at the mirror until my masterpiece was finished.  I give him an A for effort because he went all out & was creative to the extreme.  The designs on the sides of my eyes are supposed to be flames, btw.  I had to ask, too...don't worry, lol.  Here goes nothing:

 I'm not too sure of what he exactly used...I wasn't allowed to look & was told that he 'knew what he was doing"...but I know that Clear Sky Blue pigment was used for sure, haha.  ​_


----------



## pichima (Jul 12, 2007)

oh my god ,these boys have talent!!!


----------



## pichima (Jul 12, 2007)

hahaha oh my, twinkle, sorry i had not seen YOUR look hahah that's reaaally funny!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks like fireworks on your lids os smth like that


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 7, 2007)

Man my boyfriend would NEVER touch my makeup arsenal, seriously! He'd be like "Um I'm NOT touching this stuff, wtf do you need so many eyeshadows for?!"


----------



## emmieloulovely (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Guys! I am new to specktra, just been reading all the great posts for the past few days! I saw this challenge and I just HAD to do it! My fiance has a bachelors in illustration, and is pretty good with color. For eyeshadow he used Aquadisiac, Aquavert, Big T, and Lola Dreamin'. For eyeliner, he used Dipdown fluidline. For mascara- Diorshow in Black. For blush he used Nars Deep Throat and Northern Lights MSF. Lipstick in Benefit Sugar Cookie. Here are the results:
Ta da!




Eyes! 




More Eyes!




The artist makes an appearance!


----------



## starangel2383 (Aug 29, 2007)

wow he did an amazing job. he could give some of the mua's a run for their money.


----------



## theraindrops (Sep 2, 2007)

That is such a cute idea! It's funny that turquoise/aqua seems to be a popular pick for e/s.


----------



## twinkley (Sep 17, 2007)

This is so funny thread! Please, keep posting! This is my fave challenge in a long time!


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 22, 2007)

he did an AMAZING job!


----------



## Keysten (Oct 2, 2007)

I know I'm late to the party but girls, your SO's did a great job on your make up! The "Make Up Artist Extrodanaire" pic is absolutely hillarious!


----------



## makeuplover1487 (Nov 9, 2007)

it looks f*cking amazing he is good


----------



## OohJeannie (Apr 3, 2008)

So Yea....here's my little brother's version of this challenge. And please dont ask what he used...I think everything!

Quote from Al:
"This is nothing like crayons!"






And Here's the artist himself.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Apr 4, 2008)

haha thats so cute this is an awesome idea for a challenge!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_Okay, so i know everyones having their boyfriends/husbands do their makeup for this challenge but i had my girlfriend do it! _

 
_*She really did do a fabulous job! Yaaay!  

I've been waiting for a chance to peruse this thread since it began. My hubby is getting geared up. Scared now...he used to go out clubbing in Birmingham, England, during the 80's punk/goth scene. He loves a Siouxsie Sioux look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  should be fun!

really...kudos to the makeup artist here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing!xxCherylFaith*_


----------



## lizardprincesa (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *applefrite* 

 
_Today my brother is an artist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  . But his makeup is not beautiful . We spend a good moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And now the pictures !!!! Warning it is very strange ! 

I loved this challenge and my brother too !!!_

 
*How adorable!!  Your brother, the Artist! So sweet...especially seeing how close you seem. The makeup is....radiant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   xxCherylFaith*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eulchen* 

 
_so i tried to convince my mister to do my make-up as well but it took quite some bribing before he actually was willing to do so. he wanted to do this look:_

 
*Yes! YAAY for him! My hubby just saw this. he thought it was amazing, as well!  I hope you'll be seeing us soon (wish he would let me do him, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You 2 look adorable together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxCherylFaith
*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OohJeannie* 

 
_So Yea....here's my little brother's version of this challenge. And please dont ask what he used...I think everything!
_

 
*Oh, so precious! The colors are wild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the Love behind them is the loveliest part! xxCherylFaith*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Apr 5, 2008)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *emmieloulovely*
> 
> ...


----------



## lizardprincesa (Apr 11, 2008)

*My husband hadn't done makeup since the  80's,  *
*(he used to go out to the punk/goth clubs in Birmingham, England, near where he grew up.) 
He'd never done m/u on **anyone else.
 So this was his 1st foray into Makeup Artistry
 on another person! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*     A couple of nights ago, he had a go at doing my makeup. 
He concentrated on eyes and lips.
 He's a big fan of the Egyptian inspired
 Siouxsie Sioux 80's look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

**~*Note: I am very *very* pale, by Nature. I have on *no* foundation, powder, etc. The room was
fairly Dark, but for one *Bright* spotlight (don't ask me why...he thought it would add to the Ambience. 
I have seen these photos on 3 different monitors now, & the colors look different on each! eek!.*

*Hubby used a bunch of products, mainly StarGazer, MAC, & Bourjois.  *
*On my eyes, he used MAC Fluidline in Brassy...he was extremely impressed with fluidlines! He used the brush from a LiquidLast which had long-since dried up, as he wanted the thinnest possible brush to line my eyes. I'm pretty sure he used StarGazer Eye Dust in a Goldish color (I have to check, but I think it has a #, rather than a name.)*

*    Having used pencil liner "Back in the Day," on the waterline, he wasn't sure what to use on my waterline. I had only brought liquid liners & fluid liners downstairs for our session. He chose Revlon Colorstay Liner for my waterline, against my better judgement. Quite a bit got in my eyes & burned for a couple of minutes, but I soon wiped it out.
He used Brassy Fluidline under the bottom lashes. He used Carbon shadow, I'm fairly sure in the crease.

 I think he finished the eyes with Blacktrack Fluidline &...Did he use Print or Carbon eye shadow on my brows? As I said, he didn't do foundation. He had already worked on my eyes for something like 2 hours 





  I already had on a ton of waterproof mascara, & he lined my lips, I *think*, with MAC "Cherry" liner. He filled them in with Bourjois Plumping Lipstick in Rouge Ebene (hope I spelled that correctly.) *




















*One of our Cathy's kitties (about 6 wks old now, I think) 
came to join the fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







*I never claimed we try to be ~normal~ around here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *










*this man is good at a million things. He is scientific, as well as aesthetic. I adore him. 
He moved across the Sea to be with me here in NY State...*

*Cheryl Faith loves hubby ForEver!*​


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 11, 2008)

He did a awesome job.  You look very sultry.   These are great pictures.  

Hmmm.  I don't know what I would look like with my hubby doing my m/up. LOL


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree, those pictures of you and your hubby are fantastic.  He did a really good job. 


I am impressed with the skills of all of these men, ladies.  Even though some of the entries aren't perfect, they are still so awesome because you know it took the love of their ladies for them to do something like this!  Everyone looks so fantastic!  What treasures!

My boyfriend would laugh at me if I asked him to do my makeup though he is an artist himself.  He doesn't quite understand the art behind makeup, but we are off this weekend so I am going to try to convince him!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 11, 2008)

Lizardprincesa, Robin did an amazing job!  Love the whole look, especially those lips!  HOT, HOT, HOT!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gorgeous kitty too


----------



## lizardprincesa (Apr 11, 2008)

_*Thank you so much, angels! Robin says a big thank you to you all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_​


----------



## LoveableLadette (Apr 13, 2008)

My boyfriend just did my make-up for this challenge! 

This is what he could play with; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









And this is what he made: 
[the look is called Icequeen]
















And here's my lovely artist: (he didn't want to be on the picture) 






He did everything; also the foundation & mascara ect...

Here's what he used:

face:
----
* chanel primer
* MAC hyper real foundation in nc200 with a foundation brush
* clinique concealer
* clinique pressed powder with a powder brush
* MAC MSF in Light Flush with a blush brush 

eyes
-----
* MAC paint pot in greenstroke 
* Estée Lauder Eggshell 
* Estée Lauder Sky 
* MAC Surreal
* MAC Icebox
* MAC Electric Eel
[MAC corduroy to fill in brows]
* MAC Reflecto eye pencil
* MAC Zoomlash in Zoomblack

Lips
----
* MAC Stripdown lippencil
* MAC 2N

He adds: 
* I wanted white mascara 
* the lipstick is good, maybe 1N
* I liked doing it 


Tell me what you think! 
I like it a lot, he's done a great job in blending and choosing the right colours. The foundation is also great! Sorry for the poor picture quality, but it's dark here at the moment & the lighting sucks


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 13, 2008)

I like this.  It's airy.  I saw a look like this in Allure recently.


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 14, 2008)

wow some bf's are really good


----------



## aimerbijoux (Sep 20, 2008)

omg wow your men are great. I asked my man to do this a few weeks ago and he agreed to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see him again in 3 weeks, i'll post pictures of his work then !!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 21, 2008)

That's an awesome Ice Queen look. Tell your beau I said 'Kudos!'


----------



## kittykit (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emmieloulovely* 

 
_Hi Guys! I am new to specktra, just been reading all the great posts for the past few days! I saw this challenge and I just HAD to do it! My fiance has a bachelors in illustration, and is pretty good with color. For eyeshadow he used Aquadisiac, Aquavert, Big T, and Lola Dreamin'. For eyeliner, he used Dipdown fluidline. For mascara- Diorshow in Black. For blush he used Nars Deep Throat and Northern Lights MSF. Lipstick in Benefit Sugar Cookie. Here are the results:
Ta da!




Eyes! 




More Eyes!




The artist makes an appearance!



_

 
Wow! He's really good. That's so pretty.


----------



## macaholic13 (Sep 23, 2008)

This has to be the cutest challenge ever.. I have to get my boyfriend to do my makeup


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Sep 25, 2008)

:c
my ex-bf and i always wanted him to do my makeup.
we never got around to it though...
man, what a bummer.
i wish we would've gotten around to it.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 25, 2008)

I am so getting my guy to do this when I fly back!


----------



## Fofa (Oct 8, 2008)

Maybe I should try this with my boyfriend ! Your boyfriends are really good in make up art !


----------



## Tatti (Oct 8, 2008)

i will ask my bf to do that too and post it here!


----------



## Tatti (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Here is my b/f's artwork. I'm a bare canvas haha.











And with the artist himself.



_

 
oh you two look amazing together!!


----------



## AimeeL (Oct 19, 2008)

I just bought a bunch of makeup yesterday (nothing special, I went to Wal-Mart hehe), and my husband is itching to decorate my face. I'll have to get some pictures and come back later, because you ladies have some super talented husbands!

Edit: And here is his first attempt...it is rather hilariuos, but he has some potential 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Please excuse my eyebrows, I'm between waxes lol.


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 23, 2008)

I love this thread!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone's b/f, brother, and g/f did a great job!!!


----------



## Laurie (Nov 28, 2008)

Everyone looks so pretty.. And I look like a clown.... This was the second attempt.. He took off the first.. I wasn't allowed to look into the mirror until he was finished.. He's rather proud of his work and says that I'm jealous that I've been putting on makeup for so long and he did it once and I'm not as good as him.. Lol.. He refused to take a picture of me.. Which makes me think he really ISN'T as proud of his work as he says he is..  Hehehe.. But we had a lot of fun doing it.. I got poked in my eye by the brush quite a few times..  

The only thing I know for sure that he used was Chromeglass in Already Fab!.. As for the other stuff, I'm not too sure, cause my eyes were closed and he was just stretching and taking whatever he wanted..


----------



## prncezz (Nov 29, 2008)

OMG... I totally want to do this with my boyfriend. Hahaa!!


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 6, 2008)

LOL this is so good! Some of your S.O.s are good at make-up! I'd love for my BF to try!


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 6, 2008)

These guys are really good.


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 7, 2008)

I really want to do this but I'm in the process of growing out my eyebrows and they look SCARY!!! Once I finally tame them again, I'm gonna have to get my man to play makeup with me.


----------



## ktinagapay (Feb 19, 2009)

oh mannn here it goes










eyes:
submarine blue
parfiat amor
mont black
vanilla
and tarnish eyeliner

lips:
cherish
oh baby

LOL we had fun doing this!!!!


----------



## nichollecaren (Mar 25, 2009)

loving that Red Stripe!


----------



## mirandaincanada (Mar 27, 2009)

lmao to funny great challenge!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strickers (May 5, 2009)

After nearly an hour of being battered by brushes like only a guy can, I finally felt prepared to look at what was on my face. I watched the product going onto the brush, I saw how much was there, I heard the "oops" and the "uhh's" and I was wiped down with q-tips various times.
Blushes were chosen in a random (uhh, these two!) fashion, and all of what I knew to be right in the world was slowly crumbling. You can only imagine my surprise when I brace myself and look in the mirror and see this !
Clearly he's been paying attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










By the way, I was eating a donut in this picture. Mr. Bisteries wanted to take pictures right away, but I wanted to eat a donut. So we had to compromise. 





Mr. Bisteries also says that I have to admit to opening my eyes before my eyeliner was finished drying and smudging it a bit into the upper shadow.

In my defense I didn't know he was going to put on that many layers.




Same  goes for the mascara! Sure, it doesn't look too clumpy now, but that's because it was meticulously groomed with a little metal eyelash comb. This was definitely the most traumatic experience of the whole event. I only got nicked once, but it was more the horror of staring into a row of metal spikes that aren't under my control. Even more intimidating was the fact that Mr. Bisteries' response to my "ow! You got my eyelid!" was "oh", and an impatient glance towards the comb.





And Mr. Bisteries himself! (One day soon I should post the pictures of his eyelashes. After a month of convincing he finally allowed me to apply mascara to his lashes. I was also horrified to note that his eyelashes are basically what I wish for in a mascara. IN EVERY BOTTLE I BUY I WISH. Bastard. I fear pretty soon he'll do makeup better than I can!)


----------



## Laetitia05 (May 19, 2009)

Haha, I would like to see my boyfriends face if I say this to him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *strickers* 

 
_After nearly an hour of being battered by brushes like only a guy can, I finally felt prepared to look at what was on my face. I watched the product going onto the brush, I saw how much was there, I heard the "oops" and the "uhh's" and I was wiped down with q-tips various times.
Blushes were chosen in a random (uhh, these two!) fashion, and all of what I knew to be right in the world was slowly crumbling. You can only imagine my surprise when I brace myself and look in the mirror and see this !
Clearly he's been paying attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










By the way, I was eating a donut in this picture. Mr. Bisteries wanted to take pictures right away, but I wanted to eat a donut. So we had to compromise. 





Mr. Bisteries also says that I have to admit to opening my eyes before my eyeliner was finished drying and smudging it a bit into the upper shadow.

In my defense I didn't know he was going to put on that many layers.




Same  goes for the mascara! Sure, it doesn't look too clumpy now, but that's because it was meticulously groomed with a little metal eyelash comb. This was definitely the most traumatic experience of the whole event. I only got nicked once, but it was more the horror of staring into a row of metal spikes that aren't under my control. Even more intimidating was the fact that Mr. Bisteries' response to my "ow! You got my eyelid!" was "oh", and an impatient glance towards the comb.





And Mr. Bisteries himself! (One day soon I should post the pictures of his eyelashes. After a month of convincing he finally allowed me to apply mascara to his lashes. I was also horrified to note that his eyelashes are basically what I wish for in a mascara. IN EVERY BOTTLE I BUY I WISH. Bastard. I fear pretty soon he'll do makeup better than I can!)







_

 

I love this! The last time I let a man (who wasn't a pro) near my face, I came away looking like a circus clown. Of course, I was 12 and the man was my brother....

Anyway, this look rocks. Maybe it was frightening (I know it was!) but he did a fantastic job!


----------



## Lovelynuts (Aug 20, 2009)

This is such a great thread! I love all the creative work!!!


----------



## Dollfaced (Aug 26, 2009)

haha! this is soo cute. looks like fun but i don't think i'd let my boyfriend touch my make up


----------



## girloflowers (Sep 29, 2009)

the artist/love of my life






and his artwork 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was meant to be cleopatra... hehe
he used like a tablespoon of foundation, but i was still pretty impressed with his work!


----------



## mello (Oct 5, 2009)

lmao i asked my boyfriend to do this and he said hell no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i will keep trying ahaha


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_





 the artist/love of my life






and his artwork 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was meant to be cleopatra... hehe
he used like a tablespoon of foundation, but i was still pretty impressed with his work!_

 
So Cute!!! And the Artist is HOT!


----------



## girloflowers (Oct 7, 2009)

eheheeh thankyou! I like to think he's pretty gorgeous


----------



## Junkie (Dec 19, 2009)

lmao...oh man....I'll break my boyfriend down yet....maybe this weekend when we're both off from work and don't have to leave the house! Hahaha!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 27, 2010)

i mentioned this thread to my boy. he kinda said 'uhhh' and went back to watching tv. i shall try again soon. he likes picking out colors(but he wont admit it) so maybe he'll do something.


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* 

 
_I really like it!_

 

its super cute isnt it!


----------



## howleekorian (Feb 25, 2010)

Please post more pics! You are all so adorable! I would love to convince my Firefighter boyfriend to do my makeup, but I doubt he would get anywhere near my makeup. Boo!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 2, 2010)

Is it okay for my dad to do it??? 
My bf would "rather eat worms" than take part in this.


----------



## La_Vernis (Mar 12, 2010)

So my husband saw me browsing the thread and immediately made fun of any guy that would be willing to do make up. In the next breath he demanded that I let him do it. haha. I don't know where the change of heart came from, but I was game.

So. Many hilarious phrases, a lot of q-tips, some old fashioned spit on the finger to remove mistakes (I cringed much like I did when I was a child and my mother did this lol), 1/4 cup MUFE hd later, and mascara terror He was done. He said he had a theme in mind, but needed me to tell him what was what. When I tried to tell him what was what he seemed to lose patience and told me to just sit down, and he would take care of things. At some point he went 'omg! I must have gotten some eyeshadow under your eye because you have circles, and some bags. like...you're not getting enough sleep?' ouch. LOL. no those were there before, slap some concealer on and keep going.

He thinks he deserves mad amounts of praise from the "make up savants" of the forum and wants it to be clear that the theme is...Zelda!

So below are the best pics I could get in the miserable lighting of the apartment at night, and one snap shot I just took of the "artist" himself doing what he really does best.

I forgot! In case anyone was itching to recreate this Zelda masterpiece, what he used.

Eyes:
Electra (inner corner)
Humid (crease and above)
Bright Future (with water as liner)
Glitter eyeliner in Blitz over the bright future
Maybelline Colossal volume express in Glam Brown

Face:
MUFE hd liquid foundation
Cheek and cheerful mineralized blush

Lips:
Pas de deux lipglass, as a dark/bright lip might overpower the look


----------



## Ava_Adora (Mar 12, 2010)

It took a good amount of badgering to talk him into it, and it was nerve racking seeing the different colors going on the brushes, but Im impressed with how it came out!
MUD:Ice, bone, midnight
Mac: Azreal blue pigment, Idol eyes, sumptuous olive & surreal








And presenting, the artiste himself


----------



## Didididums (Mar 21, 2010)

SOOO I have artists look for you! 

The first, by my 4 year old Nephew Alfie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : 







CUTE EH?!

ANNNDDD Artist no.2, My gorgeousssss and talented boyfriend Ben! 






And close up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Hope you like


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 27, 2010)

Everyone is so cute with the boyfs (and girlf and whoever else) doing their makeup!!! love it. Haha wish my hubby would do mine, he knows how i am with my stuff and he is right, i would probli kill him if he used a brush wrong haha!!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna try this sometime.. I'll report back


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha, this is a great challenge. I really want to get my boyfriend to do it. But the first and only time I had him paint my nails he was so amused with the idea and wanted to pay me back for making him pretty things he painted all over my fingers trying to be "extremely thorough". Kinda scared of the mischief this could inspire.


----------



## beautenoir (Nov 2, 2010)

this thread makes me happy!


----------



## jessjess2424 (Dec 6, 2010)

i really wanna do this one! my husband is an amazing artist he said he would so we will see lol


----------



## loveoontherocks (Dec 12, 2010)

i really enjoyed looking at this post. some talented boyfriends/girlfriends/siblings etc out there =]


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Dec 19, 2010)

i love this thread!  i want to see what my man would come up with...


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 4, 2011)

this is an hilarious thread! i am so doing this this weekend


----------



## Romina1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Love all your photos! I definately have to try it!


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Feb 23, 2011)

awesome work haha.. the guys in my life would neeeever do this.. all super macho haha


----------



## jadangel2001 (Mar 7, 2011)

i haven't persuaded my bf to my makeup yet, but he HAS done individual lash extensions for me before now, and painted my nails, with nail art stripers...no pics though i'm afraid


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

This is such an awesome challenge! Loving the photos!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 27, 2013)

...


----------

